# schwinn manta ray



## zubizareta (Sep 9, 2010)

I found a complete original orange schwinn manta ray for 300.00 is that a good deal . I dont know much about muscle bike values and would like to buy it if that is a good price. The guy also has some new rear slick tires tor these bikes.


----------



## ratdaddy (Sep 10, 2010)

great deal


----------



## mre straightbar (Sep 10, 2010)

*whats it look like good shape?*

clean ones go fo 500+
get it


----------



## KevinM (Sep 16, 2010)

I need some tires. Can you forward me his contact info? Kevin


----------

